# St. Louis On-Road



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Carpet racing in Roxana Il. About 15-20 minutes from downtown Saint Louis. We will be racing On-Road Friday, Saturday nights- and Sunday day. On the night races doors open at 6 pm and racing starts at 7:30. On Sunday the track opens at 10 am and racing starts at 2pm. Any questions Call 314-657-7190. Directions are 270 north to Illinois route 111 north. Go about 2-3 miles north on 111 to Broadway turn right, then turn left at the stop sign (Sinclair) go a couple blocks and the tan metal building on the right is it 300 Sinclair. (right across from fire department).Hope to see you there!


----------



## 4SPEED (Nov 2, 2005)

or you racing on sundays or saturdays,what night is good for sedans or 12th, i perfer to race on sundays


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Right now we are racing on Saturday nights, and Friday nights, I am opening for on-road for the first time this week on Sunday, don't know what the turnout will be this Sun. But sedans are good on all nights, and it seems we have been having a better turnout for 12th on Friday nights. But there is always a couple on Sat. also.


----------



## Kenshu (Nov 7, 2005)

Had a great time today. But I think you need to nail down one day to get everyone there at the same time. I'll be back. Not sure when. But I will.


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

I ran last night (saturday). Nice set up, race was run pretty well. I will return.


----------



## stumpy (Nov 2, 2005)

I raced here on Saturday night and it was laid back and fun. We even had a class of the BRP SC18V2 cars/truck!


----------



## budnik (Nov 9, 2005)

Are you guys going to post race results? I would like to buy a 1/12th car to race but before i buy one i would like to see who all is racing that class and what the turnout is like for that class.


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

yes I will post them tonorrow, I just got off work or they would already be here, Thanks to all that came this weekend, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Here are the results from this weeks racing:

Friday, November 4:

Touring Stock A-Main:

Larry Stone-37-5:00.04
Rob Fayant-35-5:09.25
Dan Ryan-34-5:07.28
Tony Muhamad-27-4:04.35

Touring Stock B-Main:

Steve Kriete-33-5:06.34
Dan Walter-32-5:03.14
Ted O'Dell-28-5:10.48
Dan Smith-DNS

1/12th Stock A-Main:

Mark Guebert-54-8:04.64
Wade Bynum-51-8:04.99
Gary Roland-47-8:08.88
Zack Cornelius-32-7:56.55

Mini-T On Road A-Main:

Dan Ryan-28-5:04.03
Chris Carr-27-5:05.60
Ted O'Dell-22-5:10.07

1/18th On Road A-Main:

Larry Stone-27-5:00.78
Ryan Ruf-25-5:08.02
Tillman Temple-18-5:07.90
Greg Ruf-1-0:01.93

Saturday November 5:

1/12 Stock A-Main:

Wade Bynum-49-8:08.26
Dwayne Peters-45-8:08.70
Zack Cornelius-41-8:10.11
Jason Stump-22-8:01.79
Jeff Grebe-DNS

1/18 On Road A-Main:

Tim Mohr-44-8:04.79
Justin Neudecker-43-8:12.23
Ryan Bauer-42-8:08.25
Matt Gosch-38-8:11.14
Matt Cox-37-8:08.47
Chris Gosch-36-8:04.37
Don Lutes-29-8:02.04
Todd Ritter-27-8:10.86
Doug Rogers-DNS

Touring Stock A-Main:

Dave Martin-32-5:19.60
Dan Walter-31-5:07.69
Jason Stump-24-5:02.48
Stve Kriete-DNS

Sunday November 6:

1/12 Stock A-Main:

Ken Shu-60-8:04.79
Chris Hensley-58-8:08.23
Jeff Grebe-30-7:24.25

Touring Stock B-Main:

Wayne Hawkins-35-5:07.59
Ed Gaines-34-5:03.27
Rob Fayant-33-5:04.18

Touring Stock A-Main:
(qualifiing order (Steve took results)):

Steve Smith-38-5:03.52
Scott McDonald-34-5:01.82
Greg Schmidt-34-5:04.03
Dan Walter-34-5:04.79


Thanks to all that came this weekend!!!


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Results from November 11:

Touring Stock A-Main:
TQ-Andrew Ellis-30-5:01.66

Andrew Ellis-30-5:09.10
Steve Smith-29-5:04.02
Skip Starkey-29-5:10.06
Larry Stone-28-5:03.12
Jim Piersol-1-00:21.06

B-Main:

Scott McDonalds-27-5:07.89
Ed Gaines-26-5:04.33
Dan Ryan-26-5:12.10
Greg Schmidt-24-4:37.53

C-Main:

Dan Walter-23-5:03.36
Steve Kriete-23-5:04.52
Dave Martin-23-5:10.45
Dan Smith-13-3:04.09

1/12th A-Main:
TQ-Skip Starkey-47-8:01.57

Ken Shu- 42-8:08.20
Wade Bynum-37-8:11.74
Skip Starkey-24-7:12.27
Jim Piersol-23-7:34.01

results from Novemeber 12:

Mini Truck On-Road A-Main:

Tim Mohr-24-5:05.59
Josh Cornelius-16-5:02.27
Jeremey Wrigley-10-4:15.68

1/18th Sedan:

Larry Stone-37-8:14.84 (XRay)
Wade Bynum-34-8:11.04 (BRP)
Justin Neudecker-33-8:00.45 (BRP)
Greg Ruf-27-8:03.80 (XRay)
Ryan Ruf-27-8:26.64 (XRay)
Todd Ritter-25-8:11.16 (BRP)
Matt Cox-18-4:23.70 (BRP)
Don Lutes-18-4:10.58 (BRP)
Ryan Bauer-10-7:31.92 (BRP)
Doug Rogers-DNS- (BRP)


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

Hey Chris, I've got the update for the scoring. I'll probably bring it over Saturday night.


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Mike, I will be there around 3.


----------



## smac (Nov 9, 2005)

Kelm, is that you? It's Scott McDonald. 
Hey are you w/ that Precision Racing Systems? A while back Mark Twain gave me some of those gears to try out and I would like to get more of them.


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

Hey Scott, what's up? I'm still with PRS. What you looking for? You going to the track Saturday?


----------



## smac (Nov 9, 2005)

Not today, I raced last night. I need 64 pitch pinions and spurs.
Spurs: 100 - maybe a 102?
Pinions: from approx 25-40
I'm running 34/100 now, but we may run mod before too long
I have a 32 of yours now


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

Give me a call tonight or tomorrow night around 9:30.


----------



## smac (Nov 9, 2005)

problably be tomorrow...same #'s as before? I have 2, one looks like a cell with a 314 code.


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

636 number.


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

How many cells are the BRP running?


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

I think they are running 6, but I may be wrong.


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Mike, you ever e-mail that update?


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

Doing it right now.


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks i'll try it tonight


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

What's been happening?


----------

